

Why I Hate Running But Still Do It Anyways - alexcsm
http://alexanderle.com/blog/2012/05/08/why-i-hate-running-but-still-do-it.html

======
kahfei
well said, felt exactly the same about running. It is not as exciting as
football(soccer I mean), or badminton, or any other ball game. But somehow,
there is something about it that keep you coming back for more. Having say
that, I have not run anything more than 5k for months now. Should pick it up
again. Not sure if you have read this before, but a really good book from
Haruki Murakami for runner. [http://www.amazon.com/What-Talk-About-When-
Running/dp/030726...](http://www.amazon.com/What-Talk-About-When-
Running/dp/0307269191)

~~~
alexcsm
Thanks for the book suggestion Kahfei - I'll look into it!

------
backwardm
I am just now today experiencing this exact thing for the first time! The so-
called "addiction" is strong too—I just did a long run on Sunday and am sore
and tired and am already looking forward to my next run. I'm a new runner, and
thinking about it, I am drawn to it more for the alone time + weight loss than
I am the actual running (which is tough for sure). Thanks for the post—it was
fun to read and think about.

